# Molly's Chamber playing @ Duffy's Tavern w/ special guests - March 2nd



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

So after a couple months off looking for a new singer, my cover band is playing their first show with the new guy on March 2nd! Should be a great night of music.

We have a couple bands opening for us:
1st is Rosalita, a Toronto-based, mostly-female Springsteen tribute and 2nd is a Unaired Pilot, a power trio from North Bay (who may or may not be doing an acoustic set pending travel logistics).

If you're in the area, come on out to Duffy's in the Bloor/Landsdowne area.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder that this is going on tomorrow night in Toronto.

Rosalita has been sounding really great lately. Their sax and keys players especially are really talented. Great, full E-Street sound!

Molly's Chamber is debuting with their new singer, and rehearsals have been ramping up over the last couple weeks. Band sounds tight, singer sounds killer, should be a great night!

Come by if you're around! No cover! Cheap beers! Cute bartenders!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

enjoy some video evidence of our recent nite out!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRd_fbLk-lE
some distortion but you'll get the point.


----------

